
The Problem with Jeff Bezos’s $2B Gift to Charity - 0101111101
https://www.vox.com/2018/9/21/17880000/jeff-bezos-amazon-philanthropy-gift-2-billion
======
maceurt
The sad truth is that endless money will not be able to buy or create a
perfect world or significantly improve it unless their is an infrastructure
and government in place. I would say it would make a lot more sense to use
part of that 2 billion dollars on getting some good people into congress. Most
elections sadly are simply decided by who has more campaign funding.

------
gamechangr
Bezos knows how to measure results in complexed systems. I'm sure he has 100X
the information this author has.

I wouldn't bet against him. He has the "against all odds" track record.

